# Exterior spackle or Elmer's wood filler?



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

What's your go-to filler for exterior wood siding?

I've always used the lightweight exterior vinyl spackle. That's the fluffy, super light stuff. Two coats spackle,sand, and spot prime. I might have to prime all the siding because there are so many holes.

I see that Elmers has an exterior wood fiber filler. Has anyone used it?

I'm bidding on a job where the siding has dozens and dozens of deep nail holes that require filling. Not sure what they did, I've never seen that before. Looks like someone just went around and shot nails everywhere. The house must be 70 years old. The holes are a good 1" deep. This example is a bit extreme. Most are just deep nail holes.

I always spot prime before and after I add spackle. That way the spackle has something to grab onto and is then sandwiched between a bonding primer.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I’d be tempted to use Bondo (two part) wood filler for the deepest ones. It’ll dry way faster than anything else and has minimum shrinking.
Fill them most of the way with that then top them off with wood filler. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Jmayspaint said:


> I’d be tempted to use Bondo (two part) wood filler for the deepest ones. It’ll dry way faster than anything else and has minimum shrinking.
> Fill them most of the way with that then top them off with wood filler.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bondo has a wood filler?

I agree it will dry faster because it dries chemically like any epoxy. I do use their red topping compound for wood trim inside but that's just surface level and very thin.

I've seen wood rot kits, which is also an epoxy, but that would be pricey for 300 holes.

Also, I'd be worried about Elmers sticking to the Bondo. Maybe use the red topping compound over the Bondo to finish it?

Will a water-based bonding primer stick to the red topping compound? I usually seal it with a rattle can of Bin for interior trim. I want to prime all the siding with insl-x Stix or something similar.

Is this it? https://www.amazon.com/Bondo-Home-Solutions-Wood-Filler/dp/B0007ZG9T4


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I do not trust the lightweight spackle on exteriors. Even after it is primed and painted, it can suck in moisture and fail.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I have been using Ready Patch a lot lately for nail holes. Mostly interior, but have started using it for exterior. I like it because it is harder than spackle and It dries in about 15 minutes if it is not a big hole. And most importantly, I find that it does not shrink...fill the hole once and your done. No matter what Crack Shot states it shrinks. 
Ready Patch states that it should be primed, but I tried it on a few holes for an interior job and topped with Advance without priming..no flashing. If I used it on anything bigger than nail hole I would prime.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> I have been using Ready Patch a lot lately for nail holes. Mostly interior, but have started using it for exterior. I like it because it is harder than spackle and It dries in about 15 minutes if it is not a big hole. And most importantly, I find that it does not shrink...fill the hole once and your done. No matter what Crack Shot states it shrinks.
> Ready Patch states that it should be primed, but I tried it on a few holes for an interior job and topped with Advance without priming..no flashing. If I used it on anything bigger than nail hole I would prime.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


From Zinsser:
"Note: Very deep holes requiring an epoxy-based wood
filler or concrete/cement patch should be filled with these
materials. 

If holes are wide and over ¼”
deep, two or more applications are recommended"

I'd rather use an epoxy which cures from within by chemical reaction. Those nail holes are a good 1" deep or more.

https://www.rustoleum.com/~/media/D...G/Zinsser/RPH-01_Zinsser_Ready_Patch_TDS.ashx


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

If I suspect there’s movement and it’s not very deep I’ll use Sikaflex or Tremco Dymonic FC. These don’t shrink (or very little) so they can work well in these situations.

Beyond that I’ll use Synko for small blemishes or nail holes and System Three SculptWood Putty for anything larger.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Center_line_Painting (Jun 4, 2017)

This is actually the question that brought me to paint talk some time ago. 

Somewhere on here I read about people using West systems epoxy. 
Serious stuff, and, for me, has proven excellent.

In your scenario though, some bondo should be fine. I don't think the penetration is as good as west sysems, but it'll suffice. Especially since initial price for west systems is a bit intimidating.


----------

